# can i claim jsa on leaving work due to stress?



## grrbtn (9 May 2008)

Hi
This is my first post and was hoping someone may be able to answer my question. For the last 7 weeks i have been signed off work by my doctor due to stress. My company have been looking to see if there is another job i could do but they have not found one as yet.
I have 2 weeks left on my present sick note and the doctor has said he can not just keep signing sick notes for me. I was wondering if i resigned from work due to stress would i be entitled to claim benefits ?
I am on medication for stress related medical problems and i already take medication for high blood pressure.


----------



## Mpsox (9 May 2008)

If the doctor won't sign another sick note for you, does that not indicate that he does not believe you are still suffering from stress. 

You don't indicate either if your stress levels are caused by work related issues or issues in your private life. If it is the former, and depending on the circumstances, would this not give you grounds for a grievance claim


----------



## grrbtn (9 May 2008)

The stress is caused by the job i am doing but there would not be grounds for  grievance claim. The employer is doing what they can to find another role for me, but as it stands at the moment if i returned to work it would be to the same job with the same targets therefore the same stressful situation.
The doctor did say that rather than signing more sick notes i need to maybe change my job.


----------



## becky (9 May 2008)

"The doctor did say that rather than signing more sick notes I need to maybe change my job" - either you need a new job or you don't.

If you doctor is not willing to sign you any longer it could be viewed that you are 'fit for work' and therefore resigned your post for no good reason.


----------



## ClubMan (9 May 2008)

Sounds odd that your doctor would say that!

Why not just start looking for a new job while biding your time in the existing one? Would the realisation that you will be getting out not ease the stress since the alleged pressures of the current job will not last indefinitely?


----------

